# Eject Card After Import missing option - New LR version 2015.2



## MackC94 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello
Yesterday I upgraded to the latest Lightroom CC 2015.2 . The import panel is very Spartan. But what I'm concerned about is that I find no where in the Import Panel to "eject card after import". And no where in Preferences.  I've looked everywhere in that panel.
I'm using a Mac Pro OS X 10.10.5
Can anyone help me out, or explain what happened?

Thanks much
Jim


----------



## tspear (Oct 7, 2015)

Jim,

Adobe screwed it up. 
There is another thread here about it, with a good link to the official feedback forum it seems no one likes the changes.

Tim


----------



## MackC94 (Oct 7, 2015)

Tim,

How could they miss that? Thanks for replying and shedding some light on this for me.

Jim


----------



## MackC94 (Oct 7, 2015)

I was on The Adobe Lightroom Forum. According to Akash Sharma STAFF member, the option has been discontinued. He suggested I request it at"Photoshop Family Customer Community". Not sure what that is?
I think it is very unfortunate they decided to get rid of this feature
Jim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 7, 2015)

He means the official bug/report/feature request site, link at the top of the page. But here's the link to the thread at the site that Tim referred to:

http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/new-update-6-2


----------



## MackC94 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Jim!


----------

